# Ferrari problem



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Possibly a repost, but Ive been scarce lately so thats my excuse if it is

http://cars.uk.msn.com/news/photos.aspx?cp-documentid=154497883&page=1


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

bust link


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

oops now sorted


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

mobile bonfires. but what do you expect from fiat?

someone bashed their black 458 up quite nicely in marlow a few weeks back. did a vehicle check on the registration and found out that it was registered on the 4th August this year. what a berk.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

hooting_owl said:


> mobile bonfires. but what do you expect from fiat?
> 
> someone bashed their black 458 up quite nicely in marlow a few weeks back. did a vehicle check on the registration and found out that it was registered on the 4th August this year. what a berk.


I think I saw that black one in the paper and it was a rental apparently! Truly gutted though, I really like these ferraris and I'm not usually a fan, it pains me to see these beautiful machines in such a way!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Could have been worse could have been a TT


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Could have been worse could have been a TT


As much as I love the TT, lets get serious. The TT is nowhere as hot compared to the italia to a point where it could catch fire spontaneously. :lol:


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

I presume the OP chose "Flame Room" and not "Off Topic" deliberately! :lol:

Ldn


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I remember a post on here claiming that the R8 was prone to instantaneous combustion :roll:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> I remember a post on here claiming that the R8 was prone to instantaneous combustion :roll:
> 
> Joe


Diesel version only Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > I remember a post on here claiming that the R8 was prone to instantaneous combustion :roll:
> ...


So the diesel version is not an R8 then :wink: You following me or is this another case of leaving something unsaid?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

No the test car burst into flames at the Ring


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> No the test car burst into flames at the Ring


Was the test car an R8?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > No the test car burst into flames at the Ring
> ...


R8 Diesel


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


We've established that; so the one that caught fire was an R8 fitted with an Audi diesel engine. Does that make a difference?

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes because it didn't go into production.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Yes because it didn't go into production.


Andrew

Did it catch fire? Do you always think sideways or do you sometimes think straight? :lol:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The point that you seem to be trying very hard to miss Joe is that it isn't the R8 . It was an R8 prototype, the model doesn't exist. Sometimes Joe I wonder ......


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> The point that you seem to be trying very hard to miss Joe is that it isn't the R8 . It was an R8 prototype, the model doesn't exist. Sometimes Joe I wonder ......


OK Andrew, the prototype never existed and therefore didn't catch fire.

If you take every opportunity to rubbish Ferrari, and anything connected with Ferrari, you are bound to attract friendly banter from those who love Ferrari.

Joe


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

I think this definition might be of use to you:

*********************************************************************
prototype (ˈprəʊtəˌtaɪp)

- n 
1. one of the first units manufactured of a product, which is tested so that the design can be changed if necessary before the product is manufactured commercially 
2. a person or thing that serves as an example of a type 
3. biology the ancestral or primitive form of a species or other group; an archetype 
**********************************************************************

A prototype is just that, a commercially available fully fledged product is very different - ask the pharma companies about the difference :wink:

Ant


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

antmanb said:


> I think this definition might be of use to you:
> 
> *********************************************************************
> prototype (ˈprəʊtəˌtaɪp)
> ...


Hi Ant

Regardless of the definition of prototype, when the early unit was tested, it unexpectedly caught fire. It's not something that can be overlooked. The R8 diesel was the brainchild of Audi. The fact that the prototype was unfit for commercial production is defined by the that fact that the R8 diesel was an imminent fire hazard. I was simply making the point in defense of the *fatuous* comments regarding Ferrari and anything connected with Ferrari which seem to be presented on here regularly by the few, and I've no doubt will continue ad infinitum, since some seem to have no understanding of the Ferrari marque :wink:

I love Ferrari, me :lol:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Andrew,
I bow to your superior knowledge :wink: :lol: 









Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They are cheating bastards anyway


----------

